# El motor V-12 más pequeño del mundo



## Andres Cuenca

Motor V-12 naval de inyección de aire comprimido construido a mano de forma artesanal.Quizás sea el motor más pequeño del mundo de esta modalidad.Tiene 12 cm3 de cilindrada,el diámetro de los cilindros es de 11,3 mm y la carrera de los pistones es de 10 mm.Funciona con tan sólo 0,1 Kg/cm2.Está construido con acero inoxidable, aluminio y bronce.

¿Sorprendente?, !Si!, pero esperen aun falta lo mejor:

"He fabricado diez y los ingenieros alucinan"


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Me gustaría saber una décima de lo que sabe este señor de mecánica y tornería.


----------



## lubeck

Impresionante....

también me llamo la atención lo que menciona el señor...



> De momento se dedica a mostrar sus artilugios y dejar un poco de su sabiduría en los colegios e institutos que le invitan a hablar.* Las nuevas generaciones están desconectadas del trabajo manual y de la costumbre de arreglar las cosas y saber cómo funcionan. "La mecánica se está perdiendo", asegura Patelo, "no tenemos mecánicos, tenemos recambios de piezas, ahora tienen que reparar una pieza y no saben hacerlo.* Por eso yo quiero darle una inyección a esta juventud, que se queda estancada, a ver si cogen algo de afición".



mi papa era mecánico y me toco parte del tiempo en el que el hacia sus reparaciones y digamos el 90% de las piezas eran reparables llámese radiadores, bujias, y algunos filtros de aire o aceite... ahora cualquier persona con unas pinzas y un desarmador ya hace las reparaciones...  digo lo que en algunas ocasiones no esta tan mal... y  tiene sus ventajas  ...


----------



## rash

madre mía que pasión debe tener este señor por los motores.... todo hecho a mano, con un torno y mucha sabiduría.
saludos


----------



## Agustinw

La verdad el señor ese es alguien que le pone mucho orgullo y dedicacion a lo que hace(un groso)


----------



## pandacba

Garras, nunca es tarde para aprender!!!!

Andres, muy bueno, el automovilismo es una de mis grandes pasiones y los motores ni les cuento....



Para los que le interes el tema mirar aqui, también aqui ahh este los volvera locos

Por [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQL1-TWG-Vg"]aca [/ame]videos para hacer dulce

una revista dedicada



más motores..........

Aqui mucho más para entretenerse


----------



## Scooter

Me he quedado "pasmado"


----------



## Fogonazo

Mismo fabricante, distinto motor.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Nunca me llamó la atención la mecánica, pero eso es impresionante, esta muy piola ver cada uno de los componentes que tiene un motor de combustión , ni que hablar del resultado obtenido .


----------



## lubeck

estaba viendo el ultimo, tambien muy bonito....

pero me dije... aaaahhh y es ecologico casi no saca humo  despues me pregunte y el sistema de ingnicion??? sera de diesel??? 

volvi a leer y son de aire?? no???


----------



## BKAR

nose nada de mecánica ni de motores, pero me gustaría aprender
igualmente me quede muy asombrado por su trabajo,y su pasion
espero que eso sea contagioso


----------



## gabo22

sin dudas la mecánica es el otro amor de mi vida jejej
este hombre hace lo que los ingenieros no logran en equipos de 20, aclaro no intento desmerecer solo demostrar que no es necesario haberse pasado años entre libros si al final uno necesita experiencia para estas cosas, todo lo que se puede lograr con la experiencia y un poco de amor hacia lo que uno ama crear.
se me recargaron las ganas de seguir con mi sueño del chevy 75 serie 2 motor 6 cilindros.
ahora otra cosa abra quedado ciego intentando hacer esas micro bielas jaja


----------



## Helminto G.

"Cuando me preguntan digo que no es paciencia, *¡lo que hay que tener es pasión!"
eso es todo...

*aver si con eso mi viejo se decide a jubilarse...*

*
(de verdad, cualquier palabra que exprese de el trabajo de ese señor se queda corto)*
*


----------



## soerok

Simplemente Hermoso...


----------



## pandacba

Bkar te fijaste en los link que puse? no al video  a los link en el texto hay información hasta para los que se quieren iniciar


----------



## fernandob

el video es impresionante.
ese señor (que no lei que lo llamen "ingeniero" ) tiene en su persona TODO , la teoria y la practica que hacen el TODO para poder realizar algo asi de completo desde su idea hasta el TODO .
es magnifico.

a mi me gustaban mucho las obras arquitectonicas, y me maravillo viendo las construcciones de otras epocas con tantos detalles, adornos y esculturas en las fachaddas, cosa que hoy dia no se hace NADA y por mucho tiempo me preguntaba que paso ?? 

y es eso: la gente que en otra epoca aprendia un oficio o un arte o lo que sea y se dedicaban y era aprte de ellos y JAMAS lo dejarian .
hoy dia ven uds. que hay muchos hombres que si se jubilan y dejan de trabajar SE MUEREN , asi nomas.
este señor vivira unos cuantos años, por que es feliz con lo que hace .

Puede uno dedicarse a pescar, o a admirar la vida, pasear , o cuidar las plantas, mientras a uno eso le haga feliz y lo llene.
hoy dia , y a mi me pasa mucho la gente siente el trabajo como una obligacion, ya que esta relacionado con el ganar dinero, y que gano poco y que me explotan y que no alcanza.
pero si el trabajo se hace con gusto, desde el principio, cuando uno estudio, y luego te dedicas con amor, (no siempre se puede o a veces parece uno un burro ) , pero es en estos casos donde se ve esta gente , artesanos en lo suyo.

creo que las grandes obras de la humanidad fueron hechas por artesanos en lo suyo, y de los buenos.
este señor es un ejemplo en estos tiempos modernos.


----------



## Chico3001

QUIERO UNO DE ESOS MOTORES!!!!!!


----------



## pandacba

Aqui tenes para llorar más, echale un vistazo, vas a necesitar algunas sábanas....






una imagen de un V8 miniatura que funciona como uno de verdad en el link hay más


----------



## DJ DRACO

Espectacular...no hay más que decir.


----------



## fernandob

en realidad es que uno "quiere" uno de esos chiches.........pero practicamente NADIE esta dispuesto a invertir el tiempo que ese señor dedico (ver en la nota) .
si aca mismo en el foro se nota.

yo me quede pensando y al ver esos motorcitos quizas mañana un chino se le de por hacer todas las piezas en forma masiva y armarlos y venderlos, total aprovecha la publicidad ya hecha y encima se pueden vender para que otros fabriquen vehiculos para niños-
en fin, a que voy ??? 
que el arte casi ya paso de moda en la tecnologia.
la mayoria de la gente no dedica parte de su vida a hacer algo asi por que saben que quizas mañana aparezca algo similar de china por 2 pesos .
electronica, mecanica, juguetes, ropa, todo .

el viejo ese se cago en todo y simplemente hizo eso por que le gustaba y por amor.
no importa si es un cuadro, o si es un motor o si es todo un arbol tallado.
es una demsotracion de lo que si se puede hacer, LO QUE UNA PERSONA PUEDE HACER .
luego se podra repetir por cientos de miles con maquinas de CNC y a precios ridiculos.
pero eso es otra cosa.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo creo que si los chinos lo reproducen no lo harán con CN...sino mas bien a inyección y moldeo...

bien berretaaaaa


----------



## pandacba

Para los que les guste el tema deben pensar en algo como esto


----------



## lubeck

Hace unos años estuve a unos cuantos pleitos con mi mujer y unos cuantos dolares de comprarme un torno como esos, no lo logre 

pero algun dia...


----------



## pandacba

ya veo, no fueron los dolares....... espero lo logres en el próximo intento.....

somos unos incomprendidos amigo.....


----------



## fernandob

lubeck dijo:


> Hace unos años estuve a unos cuantos pleitos con mi mujer y unos cuantos dolares de comprarme un torno como esos, no lo logre
> 
> pero algun dia...


 
algun dia veras que tener a tu mujer te cuesta mas que comprar uno de esos tornos por año .
y algun dia veras que es mas rentable / divertido y seguro para tu tranquilidad y salud elegir el torno.

suele pasar .


----------



## Helminto G.

fernandob dijo:


> que el arte casi ya paso de moda en la tecnologia.


ni mas ni menos
hay que recuperar el verdadero espirito del arte


----------



## Electronec

fernandob dijo:


> el video es impresionante.
> ese señor (que no lei que lo llamen "ingeniero" ) tiene en su persona TODO , la teoria y la practica que hacen el TODO para poder realizar algo asi de completo desde su idea hasta el TODO .
> es magnifico.



 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eso no son motores, son maravillas.
Fabuloso lo de este señor............Sin palabras.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Con respecto a lo que dice  Fernando, hay algunas publicaciones que dicen "ingeniero español..."

Pero dejame decirte aglo, para hacer este tipo de cosas no necesitas ser ingeniero, si poseer habildad, constancia y obvio conocer como funciona un motor.

Aqui en la Argentina se fabrico hace mucho años, una moto con su motor, Teuelche, su constructor un señor italiano, que no era ingeniero, pero que si conocia del tema.

Por ejemplo Oreste Berta no es ingeniero pero construyo un motor de competición.

Hay otro argentino que se hizo un jeep escala 1/4 y e hizo un desfio con un amigo de construirle el motor en un año y asi lo hizio un V2 de 1200Cm3 4T 

Los Hnos Emiliozzi de Olavarria al motor Ford V8 59AB conocido como Flat Head, por tener válvulas laterales, cuando el reglamento de TC lo permitio le hicieron las tapas con vávlulas a la cabeza, ellos mismos cuando las vielas no soportaban los altos regimenes cosstruyeron las mismas de Titanio, y en aquellos años no tenian la maquinaria que hoy en dia cualquiera puede comprar, logrado una diferencia de peso entre la más liviana y la más pesada de unos 100gr, lo cual para un trabajo artesanal y en ese material hay que sacarse el sombrero.

Muchos de esos preparadores no eran ingenieros pero consiguieron que el motor original de 2200cm3 llevarlo a 4500cm3 consiguiendo potencias y velocidades que ni siquiera los norteamericanos consiguieron jamás con ese motor con aspiración normal

Cuando los cigueñales se partian otro argentino tomo un tochon de 110Kg de un acero adecuado, lo puso en su torno y fabrico un cigueñal que al ser probado resulto como se esperaba mucho mejor y luego paso a fabricarlo, el primero le llevo muchísimas horas pero lo logro

Son pocos los ingenieros exitosos en preparación de motores, algunas notables escepciones lo son son el ing Joseph, pero la mayoria de los grandes preparadores no tienen ni siquiera titulo de técnico como el caso de Oreste Berta, a quien decian el mago de Alta Gracia, los Fordistas recordaran cuando el polaco Herceg se hizo cargo de la preparación de los motores Ford los hizo andar y ganar campeonatos en forma conssecutiva.

En este pais hubo muchos preparadores y constructores pocos ingenieros entre ellos

Entre los diseñaores de vehiculos resalta el argentino Heriberto Pronello un ingeniero de Villa Maria Córdoba creador de las Liebres, campeonas de TCB y de los dos autos más hermosos los miticos Alcon TC y los Huayra,


----------



## Scooter

fernandob dijo:


> en realidad es que uno "quiere" uno de esos chiches.........pero practicamente NADIE esta dispuesto a invertir el tiempo que ese señor dedico (ver en la nota) .
> si aca mismo en el foro se nota.
> 
> yo me quede pensando y al ver esos motorcitos quizas mañana un chino se le de por hacer todas las piezas en forma masiva y armarlos y venderlos, total aprovecha la publicidad ya hecha y encima se pueden vender para que otros fabriquen vehiculos para niños-
> en fin, a que voy ???
> que el arte casi ya paso de moda en la tecnologia.
> la mayoria de la gente no dedica parte de su vida a hacer algo asi por que saben que quizas mañana aparezca algo similar de china por 2 pesos .
> electronica, mecanica, juguetes, ropa, todo .
> 
> el viejo ese se cago en todo y simplemente hizo eso por que le gustaba y por amor.
> no importa si es un cuadro, o si es un motor o si es todo un arbol tallado.
> es una demsotracion de lo que si se puede hacer, LO QUE UNA PERSONA PUEDE HACER .
> luego se podra repetir por cientos de miles con maquinas de CNC y a precios ridiculos.
> pero eso es otra cosa.



Me has dado una idea, esta noche pongo en marcha el cnc....


----------



## Agustinw

ahora la gente lo unico que quiere es un aparatito que saque fotos, llame, filme, mande mensajes,vea television, se conecte a internet, reproduzca musica, guarde archivos, que se pueda jugar juegos, etc
y asi cada ves mas se va perdiendo la gente como este señor que se dedica a armar cosas como estas


----------



## fernandob

Agustinw dijo:


> ahora la gente lo unico que quiere es un aparatito que saque fotos, llame, filme, mande mensajes,vea television, se conecte a internet, reproduzca musica, guarde archivos, que se pueda jugar juegos, etc
> y asi cada ves mas se va perdiendo la gente como este señor que se dedica a armar cosas como estas


 
eso que vos decis es IMPRESIONANTE !!!! 
la tecnologia actual apunto a eso, y lograron magia, por que tener hoy dia los telefonos multifuncion que hay son MAGIA , y ahi ves lo que logra un grupo humano grande , siempre obvio mueve el dinero , eso es seguro .
pero la tecnologia que decis es algo muy impresionante.

luego tambien se puede observar como avanzo la robotica y mas desde que son medianamente accesibles para algunos las piezas .

TODO , desde el motor ese hecho por el viejo hasta lso celulares realizados por grupos humanos organizados son demostraciones de lo que puede hacer el hombre.
es obvio que podria hacer lo mismo en otras areas si se lo propone, pero ya vimso que el dinero manda.

por ejemplo: 
el otro dia leia que dicen que esta muy bajo no se que el precio de el monoxido o algo asi, .. es algo que les cobran a las fabricas por contaminar, 
lo que deja ganacia >>>> AVANZA
lo que no deja ganacia  >>>> no avanza o queda en manos de el esfuerzo de algunos pocos, que obvio no sera lo mismo que el esfuerzo de muchos.

fijense que contaminamos y un monton de cosas mas, pero nada se hace ..........la realidad es que para que se haga algo debe haber un beneficio economico, es asi de simple.
y si hablamso de millones de personas, pues el esfuerzo debe ser asi de grande o de nada sirve.

que se puede..............esta demsotrado, con el ejemplo de el viejo y el motor y con el ejemplo de la industria y las redes de comunicaciones.


----------



## Tavo

Me ganó de mano *Fogonazo*, yo quería mostrarles este motor, que es el que más me gustó. 

Este tipo es un genio. Y lo mejor de todo esto, es que lo hace con mucha pasión, *y con un torno que tiene 80 años!!!* 

Así que, *Panda*, te darás cuenta de que no se necesitan maquinarias de última tecnología para hacer estas cosas. Pusiste un post lleno de tornos/fresas... *y te olvidaste lo más importante*, que este señor en todo tiempo destaca:






Este invento si que es viejo... y que funciona... no caben dudas. Lo que pasa es que nadie se "anima" a usarla... Ni que mordiera la lima... 

Lo he notado muchas veces. Incluso en mi casa, me pude dar cuenta que mi viejo le tiene asco a las lijas/limas... porque es mucho más fácil agarrar la amoladora de banco y fue... pero no. No es así.

------------------------------------------------------

Algún día me gustaría tener un torno... lástima que sean tan caros.


----------



## Helminto G.

estoy deacuerdo, si vieras mi viejo como le saca a usar un serrucho despues de tanto usar su sierra, y ni hablar de la lija, a mi parecer lijar o detallar a mano le da personalidad a lo que fabricamos


----------



## pandacba

Tavo dijo:


> Me ganó de mano *Fogonazo*, yo quería mostrarles este motor, que es el que más me gustó.
> 
> Este tipo es un genio. Y lo mejor de todo esto, es que lo hace con mucha pasión, *y con un torno que tiene 80 años!!!*
> 
> Así que, *Panda*, te darás cuenta de que no se necesitan maquinarias de última tecnología para hacer estas cosas. Pusiste un post lleno de tornos/fresas... *y te olvidaste lo más importante*, que este señor en todo tiempo destaca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este invento si que es viejo... y que funciona... no caben dudas. Lo que pasa es que nadie se "anima" a usarla... Ni que mordiera la lima...
> 
> Lo he notado muchas veces. Incluso en mi casa, me pude dar cuenta que mi viejo le tiene asco a las lijas/limas... porque es mucho más fácil agarrar la amoladora de banco y fue... pero no. No es así.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Algún día me gustaría tener un torno... lástima que sean tan caros.



ja no se de quien hablaras, las horas que me habre pasado haciendo ajustes de piezas azul de prusia y a darle a las limas.....

TRabaje en CIVE, haciamos los calibres para control de los cristales este era una planchuela de canto que tenia que copiar perfectamente todo el contorno del Cristal sin dejar luz......  a esta habia que darle forma primero sobre un calibre de la ventana del coche luego soldarla a una estructura y luegoe hacentar todo el contorno al calibre.... no tenes ideas de la cantidad de horas que lleva hacer cada uno de esos, el canto debe tocar el cristal de ambos lados....


----------



## Tavo

Helminto G. dijo:


> estoy deacuerdo, si vieras mi viejo como le saca a usar un serrucho despues de tanto usar su sierra, y ni hablar de la lija, a mi parecer lijar o detallar a mano le da personalidad a lo que fabricamos


Vine de Facebook y buscaba el botón de "Me gusta", pero no lo encontré acá. 

Coincido plenamente contigo Coyote. Es tan importante lijar y dar terminación a algo, para mi es esencial. Cuando se arma algo, cualquier cosa que sea, es tan importante el funcionamiento de "esa cosa" como la estética. Porque eso dice mucho de una persona. Por eso, cada vez que uso un disipador, siempre una mano de lija antes... me gustan las cosas con detalles, hechas a consciencia...
Soy muy meticuloso con las cosas que hago, me gusta que se vean lo mejor posible.


----------



## fernandob

yo , les hago una pregunta, les pido que lo piensen y me respondan .
Por favor no lo tomen a mal, es solo un punto de vista que al parecer estamos esquivando y si somos reales y sinceros no tenemos que esquivar.


por ahi se ve que el señor ese dice cuanto tiempo dedico a eso, y habla de miles de horas, pues que hagan asi :
tomen esas horas y dividanlas por 8 , asi les dara cuantos dias trabajando 8 hs sin parar tendran que dedicar.
luego dividanlo por 5 , asi sabran cuantas semanas trabajando de lunes  a viernes  8 horas todos lso dias tendran que trabajar .
luego dividanlo por 4 , asi sabran cuantos meses trabajando todos lso dias de luenes a viernes durante 8 horas cada dia tendran que trabajar .

y luego digan, sinceramente cuantos de uds. quieren hacer eso , cuantos No tienen otra cosa mejor que hacer, segun vuestra propia opinion .
sea estar con sus hijos, padres, sea ir a pasear, o pescar o lo que sea.
en vez de estar con la "lima " en el taller.

para cuanta gente un trabajo asi , dia tras dia es algo feo, esclavizador, por eso en parte fue que se crearon las maquinas, para evitar este trabajo monotono al hombre y que asi tenga mas tiempo .

_no critico su eleccion, y ademas como ya dije : si te hace feliz .......OK ._
_y asi podemso recordar todos lo que es capaz el ser humano ._
_ya se ha visto a lo largo de la historia, capillas que fueron pintadas como obras de arte por manos de alguien ._
_piramides o murallas que fueron maraavillas creadas por el hombre , obras de arte en epocas pasadas........pero siempre a costa de algo ._


el ser humano es un bicho de costumbres , se acostumbra a todo , hay algunso que dejan de trabajar y se mueren, vi a muchos, otros que lo disfrutan, hay otros que dedican su tiempo en otra cosa que en sus años de trabajo no pudieron.

el viejo este sigue vivo ??? entonces hace algo que el gusta, , buenisimo .
muchisimso de nosotros estamos asombrados , embelezados por lo que ha hecho........pero .nosotros......DEDICARIAMSO DE VERDAD ESE TIEMPO  ????? , todo ese tiempo , esa parte de nuestra vida, que .......no lo niego, quizas pasaria sin pena ni gloria.......pero ......lo dedicariamos ?? 
seriamso nuestros propios patrones y nos obligariamos a esa tarea ?? 
u


----------



## Scooter

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo; hace falta centrar tu vida en el torno, el resultado es muy muy bonino pero no estoy dispuesto a ello.


----------



## Helminto G.

como el mismo dice, no se nesecita paciencia sino pasion, y por esa pasion es que hacemos cosas semejantes, o por pasion hacemos todo lo que hariamos con ese tiempo, en conclusion como diria charles baudelaire: "que le importa la condenacion eterna a quien a encontrado en un segundo el infinito del gozo"


----------



## Tavo

Estoy completamente *en desacuerdo* con vos, Fernando.

La obra de ese hombre, bien lo dijo él, es pasión. Más allá de estar "encerrado" en el taller laburando, esclavizado, como vos lo ves... El dijo bien que para él es un encanto trabajar de esto, y que no es ningún pesar quedarse largas horas trabajando... 

La verdad es que no estoy de acuerdo. Yo pienso que si tendrías pasión por algo seguramente pasarías horas y horas dedicado a "eso", y sin ningún pesar.

Yo si estaría dispuesto a hacer algo así, de hecho lo haría, pero me faltan herramientas, la pricipal, un torno...
Me gusta mucho la mecánica, me gustan mucho las creaciones de este hombre, la verdad es que no comprendo como no podés apreciar lo que hace, que no es más que una demostración de pasión y amor por lo que hace...

Ojalá pudiese hacer eso. Siempre quise hacer un pequeño motor a vapor, pero siempre me faltaron herramientas/piezas para continuar. La idea aún sigue en pié, quizá algún día lo concrete.

Es mi opinión respecto a tu mensaje.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

Tavo dijo:


> Estoy completamente *en desacuerdo* con vos, Fernando.
> 
> La obra de ese hombre, bien lo dijo él, es pasión. Más allá de estar "encerrado" en el taller laburando, esclavizado, como vos lo ves... El dijo bien que para él es un encanto trabajar de esto, y que no es ningún pesar quedarse largas horas trabajando...
> 
> La verdad es que no estoy de acuerdo. Yo pienso que si tendrías pasión por algo seguramente pasarías horas y horas dedicado a "eso", y sin ningún pesar.
> 
> Yo si estaría dispuesto a hacer algo así, de hecho lo haría, pero me faltan herramientas, la pricipal, un torno...
> Me gusta mucho la mecánica, me gustan mucho las creaciones de este hombre, la verdad es que no comprendo como no podés apreciar lo que hace, que no es más que una demostración de pasión y amor por lo que hace...
> 
> Ojalá pudiese hacer eso. Siempre quise hacer un pequeño motor a vapor, pero siempre me faltaron herramientas/piezas para continuar. La idea aún sigue en pié, quizá algún día lo concrete.
> 
> Es mi opinión respecto a tu mensaje.
> 
> Saludos.


 

tavo:
podes estar perfectamente en desacuerdo con migo.
no hay problema

pero lee bien lo que puse que es solo una punta.
si el tipo es FELIZ me parece perfecto, cada quien tiene su forma de pensar.
es OBVIO que si tenes la pasion y las ganas lo haces, *en eso estamos de acuerdo* .

yo iba a que hoy dia la gente no es asi , iba a sincerar un poco como es uno , y si es capaz de hacelo, o si lo siente como objetivo de su vida , o que eso , y solo eso le de felicidad, o lo llene , o lo que sea como para embarcarse en algo asi , como lo que mencione , en horas , dias , meses de dedicacion.
solo plantee eso, *intentando ser sinceros* y sin juzgar (este es mejor o peor ) . 

ahora ........................vos fijate (mirate el hombligo) decis una cosa pero luego pones una excusa (que te faltan herramientas) , y con eso entras en una de las infinitas variaciones que son lo que yo digo y se alejan de es señor.

podrias hacer muchisimas cosas, mira:

podrias hacer toda una escultura con palillos para lso dientes.
podrias hacer en la pared de tu dormitorio un cuadro maravilloso, o podrias con yeso hacer una escultura hermosa (la bolsa de yeso de 50 kilos cuesta poquisimo ) .
podrias hacer infinitas cosas que te lleven años de esfuerzo y dedicacion increible.
Podrias con una lima tallar algo , al detalle, que se vean lso detalles solo con una lupa .....
podrias.........tantas cosas hacer . 

podrias ver remates y trabajar doble turno por 6 meses para comprarte el torno ....... 
pero justo lo que queres hacer requiere una herramienta que no posees y con eso ya te sentis libre .

haces lo que muchos dicen, mezclas, decis una cosa y haces otra .


----------



## el-rey-julien

con una lija no se puede hacer mucho ,primero como algo
las limas son geniales,tengo una colección de limas 
metiéndome en la discusión,si al tipo le hace feliz estar encerrado en su taller,cual es el problema ? si no molesta a nadie



Helminto G. dijo:


> como el mismo dice, no se nesecita paciencia sino pasion, y por esa pasion es que hacemos cosas semejantes, o por pasion hacemos todo lo que hariamos con ese tiempo, en conclusion como diria charles baudelaire: "que le importa la condenacion eterna a quien a encontrado en un segundo el infinito del gozo"


----------



## pandacba

un tipo impaciente y apasionado no llega ni a la esquina, conozco muchos que les gustaria hacer cosas, las compran echas, porque reconocen que no tienen paciencia para estarse todas esas horas.

La paciencia es una combinación de tiempo y esfuerzo, tal como lo dijo un premio nobel, "tiempo y esfuerzo son escenciales para cualquier logro"


----------



## rash

pues a mí me parece totalmente increible que las personas dediquen tantas y taaaantas horas a actividades manuales, llegando a convertirse en una pasión... quizas se debería dirigir y canalizar esa capacidad de los seres humanos para menesteres sociales y humanitarios.... 
....sólo quitarme el sombrero ante personas tan apasionadas y con tanta sabiduría sobre un tema en concreto, como este caballero...
saludos


----------



## tatajara

Hola compañeros
Miren a mi me encantan los fierros y los que hacen estos son personas que les gusta, les gusta investigar y meter mano jeje o algunos están en el tema pero lo que hay que tener como dicen todos es pación por lo que uno hace
PD: estoy viendo y buscando para armar una réplica de un motor Stirling 
Saludos
tatajara


----------



## pandacba

Rash menos mal que este hombre no piensa como tu y me alegro de verdad que no lo haga

Por un lado no es el único que hace ese tipo de cosas y eso es parte de la libertad de cada uno de hacer lo que desee con su tiempo.

Quienes somos nosotros para decir que es desperdicio? como puedes juzgar tan mezquinamente a otro ser humano.


Por eso somos individuos y no somos una masa, a ti te apasiona eso bien para ti pero seguro que para otro ser humano dira que eso es muy aburrido e incluso basura.......


Que sabes de su vida anterior? en que trabajo, como puedes decir que es alguien sin vida social?

Una cosa no quita a la otra y no hay nada peor que un ser humano con una ventanita muy estrecha juzgando a otro que tiene una visión más amplia de las cosas.


No y no a coartar las libertades individuales, el es feliz con lo que hace, yo y muchos disfrutamos de sus obras pero no intentamos ni decimos que el resto que no puede ser feliz con lo mimso deberia hacerlo.

De esa manera estan los que hacen maqueteria, o tiene por hobby el ferromodelismo, la coheteria  y demás y cada uno comparte con sus pares que son capaz de compartir sus mismas inquietudes 

Y todo lo que haga un ser humano mientras no dañe a otro, es decir no robe no mate, viole, no destruya la propiedad ajena etc etc es decir no infrinja la ley, es más que bueno y deberia ser respetado, si tu no lo puedes entender aya tu, hay cosas que no me gustan ni me atraen pero no por ello critico de esa manera a los que hacen tales cosas.....


----------



## gabo22

rash dijo:


> pues a mí me parece totalmente increible que las personas dediquen tantas y taaaantas horas a actividades manuales, llegando a convertirse en una pasión... quizas se debería dirigir y canalizar esa capacidad de los seres humanos para menesteres sociales y humanitarios....
> ....sólo quitarme el sombrero ante personas tan apasionadas y con tanta sabiduría sobre un tema en concreto, como este caballero...
> saludos


Mira te explico una cosa, a mi me apasiona la electrónica y el dibujo y prefiero mil millones de veces seguir con mi pasión aunque tenga 16 años y sentirme feliz solo aunque este con un libro y un una calculadora rematandome para que me salgan los cálculos o quedandome ciego con los detalles de un dibujo todo para que cuando alla terminado me sienta feliz con lo que hice aunque los demás no digan esto esta buenísimo o es un sin vida social no me interesa prefiero eso y terminar con una buena sensación de satisfacción y feliz por haber logrado lo que quería, en ves de haber salido con gente de mi edad que en donde vivo son peladores borrachos y drogados sin ninguna razón.

Tatajara también soy un fierrero y me apasionan los motores de todo tipo, yo prefiero el de fabricación argentina de un bombardero, fue el motor a cilindros mas poderoso de la época y también el ultimo.


----------



## rash

pandacba dijo:


> Rash menos mal que este hombre no piensa como tu y me alegro de verdad que no lo haga
> 
> Por un lado no es el único que hace ese tipo de cosas y eso es parte de la libertad de cada uno de hacer lo que desee con su tiempo.
> 
> Quienes somos nosotros para decir que es desperdicio? como puedes juzgar tan mezquinamente a otro ser humano.
> 
> 
> Por eso somos individuos y no somos una masa, a ti te apasiona eso bien para ti pero seguro que para otro ser humano dira que eso es muy aburrido e incluso basura.......
> 
> 
> Que sabes de su vida anterior? en que trabajo, como puedes decir que es alguien sin vida social?
> 
> Una cosa no quita a la otra y no hay nada peor que un ser humano con una ventanita muy estrecha juzgando a otro que tiene una visión más amplia de las cosas.
> 
> 
> No y no a coartar las libertades individuales, el es feliz con lo que hace, yo y muchos disfrutamos de sus obras pero no intentamos ni decimos que el resto que no puede ser feliz con lo mimso deberia hacerlo.
> 
> De esa manera estan los que hacen maqueteria, o tiene por hobby el ferromodelismo, la coheteria  y demás y cada uno comparte con sus pares que son capaz de compartir sus mismas inquietudes
> 
> Y todo lo que haga un ser humano mientras no dañe a otro, es decir no robe no mate, viole, no destruya la propiedad ajena etc etc es decir no infrinja la ley, es más que bueno y deberia ser respetado, si tu no lo puedes entender aya tu, hay cosas que no me gustan ni me atraen pero no por ello critico de esa manera a los que hacen tales cosas.....




jajajjaj te fuiste de largo, como casi siempre...
no has entendido mis palabras... lo único que quería destacar era esa virtud, precisamente la que tú también destacas.... y exponer la capacidad de los seres humanos de hacer cosas increibles, como este señor y todos los que haya en este foro, en los demás foros y en el resto del mundo,.... que si aprevecharamos, de forma general (sin particularizar en nadie), esa capacidad para otros menestres el mundo estaría mejor, pero ya entiendo mi error, mezclé conceptos que no tienen nada que ver, creo que no me expresé bien, asumo ese error de expresión... pero no es para tanto hombre ...jajjaja

eso sí, tampoco entiendo yo tus palabras, que me parecen un poco rancias y justas en el respeto, aunque viniendo de tí, empieza a ser algo frecuente en este foro.

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

eso es porque el argentino en su léxico es muy  agresivo  , y muchas veces,por no decir las mayorías de las veces cae mal pero semos muy buenitosss


----------



## pandacba

Majestad, porque tiene esa cara de preocupasión? solo nos expresabamos apasionadamente, pero de ninguna manera estamos peleando, seguiremos compartiendo, la pasión principal que es la electrònica como siempre

Saludos a todos cordialmente


----------



## Electronec

@rash.........totalmente de acuerdo. 

Saludos.


----------



## danielarias

excelente, increible este trabajo te deja sin palabras y la dedicacion y paciencia del señor para hacer ese trabajo, vendera esos motores yo quiero 1


----------



## Tavo

Si, están muy buenos esos motores, pero a mí me hubiese gustado más que se las juegue un poco más y los haga a combustión, motores de ciclo otto, nafteros!!! Porque así a aire... está bueno pero no tiene mucha gracia... 

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

si tavito quedaria mucho mas interesante jejej pero el trabajo que hacen es muyyy pero muuyy admirable
saludos


----------



## JairoDaniel

El tipo esta loco y yo quiero estar así de loco.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mismo fabricante, pero ahora motor *"Estrella" *


----------

